# What's Your Favorite App?



## 1love_emily (Jun 25, 2015)

BBW Board is totally slow. 
So I'm asking a new question.... What's your favorite app?!?

I like Instagram, Whisper, Journey, and Tumblr.


----------



## mikedavid (Jul 15, 2015)

i like wordpress


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 15, 2015)

wow.. I feel out of the loop. I have never heard of Whisper or Journey. I will have to look those up.

Believe it or not, I have tons of apps kik, twitter, snapchat, tumblr, flickr, instagram, what'sapp, etc... thing is, other than kik I don't really use any of the other apps.

I am old fashion. I prefer the good old fashion texting my cell.


----------

